# PYMIE



## BassMagic (Oct 17, 2014)

Got a text this morning from my friend who lives close to the lake. He was at the Jamestown Docks yesterday to try out a new ice auger. He said there was 3" of ice in the marina. There will be plenty of ice by the weekend. He said he hasn't had a chance to check any other areas around the lake.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Awesome thanks for the report I wanna try and go check Tuttle thursday


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

how is the main lake looking? Is it completely locked up?


----------



## BassMagic (Oct 17, 2014)

allwayzfishin said:


> how is the main lake looking? Is it completely locked up?


I took a quick trip to Pymie yesterday afternoon to check on our cottage. Didn't have time to drive around the lake. As I was driving across the causeway, the only open water was under both bridges. The lake was iced up north and south as far as I could see. Ate supper at Scooters. Pretty quiet this time of year! The few locals that were there all said protected bays will be fishable by the weekend. But, the heavy snow that's predicted for the weekend will have an impact on the ice cover. Will have to wait and see.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Saw a post on fb today said 2 to 3 inches


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks fellas


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I would think with the temps dropping and the steady wind most of the snow cover will be blowing off.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Blue skies should melt the surface snow.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Still grey here in parma


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

bulafisherman said:


> I would think with the temps dropping and the steady wind most of the snow cover will be blowing off.


I was wondering if anyone has been out to check pymatuning ? I know they got a lot of rain but I'm hoping it just knocked some of the snow off. Any information would be nice thanks


----------



## DaveM97 (Mar 12, 2015)

Mike Hatfield said:


> I was wondering if anyone has been out to check pymatuning ? I know they got a lot of rain but I'm hoping it just knocked some of the snow off. Any information would be nice thanks


You can call Gateway bait shop


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

DaveM97 said:


> You can call Gateway bait shop


Ya I did this morning and robisons and pots no reports yet with some ppl going out but no feedback. Hour and a half drive to report that it's not safe wouldn't be fun lol


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I checked pymatuning a few days about before the big rain and it wasn't ready multi layered ice the spud bar would go through in 2 hits


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Checked the Jamestown area today. Shoreline is shot from the rain raising the water level. Couldn’t get on. Spudded the ramp and around the corner by the bench. Give it a couple more days road across the causeway and nobody on lake any where.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Fished by snodgrass this afternoon. 6” of clear everywhere I drilled. Caught some perch and crappie. Was trying for walleye, only got 2. Tough bite. I’d say that the lake is good to travel on now. It was poppin nice and loud when I left at 7. If anyone wants to network together on this lake, pm me.


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

We went to linesvile sat. we kept 15 perch two bluegill we probably caught 50 in total alot of little ones. we had closer to 7" of ice there. I'm thinking by this weekend we will have 15" and a city of ppl out on the ice.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Nice thanks for the report I'm going to head out today and see if tuttle is open yet and to see how the ice is around new Bowers we got some real cold temps coming but with us just getting ice it may be time to set up the shanty and crank that heater up


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Could you let me no if they open it? We talked to a park ranger and he said there's no reason it should be closed. He actually consider opening it just for us but he said he didn't no how and when to let us out. Lol


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Mike Hatfield said:


> Could you let me no if they open it? We talked to a park ranger and he said there's no reason it should be closed. He actually consider opening it just for us but he said he didn't no how and when to let us out. Lol


And hope you have a gas or a battery operated auger this weekend it's gonna be thick.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I will let you know and I do in fact have a propane auger


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Make sure to find the fish and put a flag pole up so I can find it on Sunday lol


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I just got home from checking the lake seen maybe 15 shanties out around the lake. Tuttle point is still closed but according to the lady working at gateway today they said there opening it today or latest by the weekend I guess she was talking to a park ranger about it. I spudded out of new Bowers launch the ice was crummy in one spot right at the boat ramp but a few feet out it was a solid 4 inches and just got better from there I hot one spot about 10 times before the bar went through....it's on boys let's get after it


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

bumpus said:


> I just got home from checking the lake seen maybe 15 shanties out around the lake. Tuttle point is still closed but according to the lady working at gateway today they said there opening it today or latest by the weekend I guess she was talking to a park ranger about it. I spudded out of new Bowers launch the ice was crummy in one spot right at the boat ramp but a few feet out it was a solid 4 inches and just got better from there I hot one spot about 10 times before the bar went through....it's on boys let's get after it


Uh DEAL!!!!


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

That s cool. They closed new bowers last year.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

From what I heard enough people complained so they are going to keep it open


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

I know we were


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Ive always wanted to go out of there. I'm headed out in the morning with a buddy after seeing the ice down there today I was pumped up until another friend said it's gonna be in the 40s all next week


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Good luck let us no how ya do


----------



## Maplehick (Jan 18, 2019)

Hi guys. Do I need a pa license to fish from Tuttle point this year.just got wind of this on the rumor mill. is this true . I dont have a problem with it but I thought they would have it posted somewhere. I haven't gotten to pymo this year so maybe it us posted?

Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

No you don't need it I was fishing at linesvile sat and got of the ice and parkranger talked to us for about half hour your good.


----------



## Maplehick (Jan 18, 2019)

Thanks for the info mike!

Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Pymi is the only lake you can fish pa with a ohio license since we share it.... Kinda love the fact we get to use 3 rods now there to makes for a fun drifting day if a good bite is on


----------

